# GT: Game 45- Clippers @ Raptors 2/5



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sun Feb 5
10:00 AM
TV: None
</center>


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

what a stretch. Clippers playing a bunch of teams in transition. Boston breaking in wally and kandi, toronto will be without jalen rose, knicks breaking in jalen rose.

On paper this looks like a 25 point victory. But anything can happen in the NBA. Lets see the big 4 continue to do well in brand, kaman, sam, and cat. 

I want to see singleton get some playing time to put up some highlights. He was quoted as beeing ticked off that guys like warrick was picked over him for the dunk contest.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

what? no TV for this one? Dang nammit.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DAmnit no T.V ****!!!!!

damnit :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


damn ...guys....we have been playing well...no imagine Corey would be playing  



i still say, without Corey, we need another potent scorer ...to compete against the elite teams..


oh man.ive thought about this....

AT FULL STRENGTH....we took the SPURS to Overtime, lost to the Pistons by single digits....

BEAT THE SUNS  BEAT THE HEAT.....you see what we can do.....or who we can hang with 

with that other potent scorer.... :curse:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Mark my words -- this game will be tougher than the Knick game.
We could lose this one.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is one of those games that good teams win.

These guys suck, but the attitude should shouldn't be they suck, it should be let's jump on top of these guys early and kill their spirits so they don't think they can play with us.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

FWIW the Raps are 16-15 in their last 31.

More at my updated blog:
http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

definitely dont underestimate the raptors. the tandem of chris bosh and mike james can just be as effective as the one with brand and cassell. i remember we only beat them by 3 last time AT staples center. jump out to an early lead and dont let them run


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> This is one of those games that good teams win.
> 
> These guys suck, but the attitude should shouldn't be they suck, it should be let's jump on top of these guys early and kill their spirits so they don't think they can play with us.


Yep "taking care of business". Big wins over elite teams are great and all, but to get into the playoffs, you've got the win all these kind of games against the bad teams.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

jcwla said:


> FWIW the Raps are 16-15 in their last 31.
> 
> More at my updated blog:
> http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


i really like your blogs. thanks for putting them up


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate it.
Mark it as a favorite as I usually update it after every game.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i did that long time ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe the reason the game is not going to be shown is because they stuck on the worst day, Super Bowl Sunday. Though the times are different I guess they didn't want to compete with all the people wanting to watching pre-game shows for football...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=239468


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

57-50 Raps at the half

Woke up just in time to hear the last 30 or so seconds and Wilcox threw the ball out of bounds on an inbounds play! Then Toronto scored to end the half.

Only 2 Clippers are in double digits(Cat and Elton) and two others have 7(Sam and Kaveman). 

3 Raptors are in double digits and one other has 9.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> 57-50 Raps at the half
> 
> Woke up just in time to hear the last 30 or so seconds and Wilcox threw the ball out of bounds on an inbounds play! Then Toronto scored to end the half.
> 
> ...


awful 2nd quarter. chris wilcox is a moron, no basketball iq watsoever. clips need to get their head on straight and do to teams wat they have been doing the last couple of games.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No wonder, I read elsewhere that the Clips are wearing they blue roadies


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> No wonder, I read elsewhere that the Clips are wearing they blue roadies


i also read if we win this game, it would be the first time in FRANCHISE history taht clips went 11 games over .500 :clap: :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Villa and Mobley switch buckets 52-59


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross drives and scores 54-59


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Time to lock it down.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You guys aren't seriously superstitious about blue uniforms are you?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im not


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We'll be at least 12 games over .5 by the end, but 11 maybe 13 if we can beat those Pistons.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Im not


ya this season is much different from the rest of the seasons. we dont have bad luck anywhere


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

YESSSS, clips up by 2, 62-60 after brand's made jump shot. raps take a timeout


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Only way the Clips can get better is if Mags comes back. Or we trade Maggette for Ginobili lol.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay what's happening?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Okay what's happening?


do wat the rest of us are doing. just follow it on some game update. im personally using yahoo's gamechannel. very reliable and up to date.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Okay what's happening?


 I'm falling alseep listening to this radio game.

Brand blocks Sowe, Ross is now shootin two


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

clips up by 1 after a jump shot by brand. cassell gets offensive foul, raptors call timeout with 1:20 remaining in 3rd


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

tied at 77 at end of 3rd whooo


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton scores from a dish off of Kaman .... Clips up 2 79-77


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cassell needs to stop shooting for a spell.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh man we need to CAPITALIZE NOW!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

96-93 with 1:36 remaining...

Come on!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

BALRGH

Peterson hits a three and an offensive foul on brand..

Game tied Toronto's ball.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Another great finish to a great game and no TV :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WE're going to lose argh!!! :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> WE're going to lose argh!!! :curse:


u suck as a fan


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Toronto up 2 points after freethrows with less than a minute to play.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

EB ties it up! 98 98


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Game tied again and toronto takes a time out... we need a stop!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh man... what a game... and it's not on TV :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

chris kaman fouls :curse:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

FTs for Bosh... hits the first LA takes a 20 and it looks like someone's going to have to come up clutch for this to either win or send it to OT.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Bosh gets Toronto to 100 with two made free throws. 100-98 Raps.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Lawler's Law... Raptors reach 100 first and now we're going to need a miracle to beat the law.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well 3-3 isn't a bad trip.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sam missed the 3 pointer. ewing fouls someone with 7.8 sec to go.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Clips down 3 with ~8seconds left. Raps have a foul to give.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Villanueva hits 1 of 2 FTs... LA down by 3 with 7.8 sec left. A trip to OT isn't out of the question yet.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

villanueva hits 2nd, clips down by 3. takes timeout.

seriously arsenal plz stop posting with ur bad vibes and just slit ur emo wrists somewhere else plz


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mr. Sam I Have Ice In My Veins Cassell


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Sam Ties It With A 3!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn im lookin at the box score right now and its a great scoring spread by most of yours guys

Chris, Elton Cuttino n Sam even James.. im liking that   


now if we can make the shot!!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

GOOD!!!

I <3 Sam Cassel

tie game with 5.5 left!!!

seatbelts please


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

LOL F'n AWESOME, give this man watever he wants next season. holy smokes


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD hahahH!!!

maaaaaaaan


im watching the **** on stupid Yahoo thing n its tied!!!
oh man


please please play somke DDDDD


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

o god..why is livingston in? everone knows the other team makes a run when he's in


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

please D for 5.5 please no easy buckets...CMON CMON CMON CMON

CMON 


make em turn it over even so we can have a chance to win it cmon 


!!!!!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

YES WE GOIN TO OVERTIME whooooooooooooooooooo~~~!!!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

James misses a layup... OT!

Let's steal a win in Toronto.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oooooooh man 


HAHAHAH 


i read on the Yahoo thing n it said "missed layup" ??? \

HHAHAHA OH MAN

cmon cmon cmon 


we gotta win this now


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Woot! OT!! Time to break the law!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man we gotta steal this one now 


we have to have the momentum going into OT 

Elton, Sam , Cuttino , James and Chris 

who o who will make finish it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :banana: 


cmon MAN dmanit that i cant see it gets me mad

:curse:


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Cassell hits a J. 103-101 Clips


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Mike James hit a 3. 104-103 Raps. Cassell hits again. 105-104-Clips


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Mike James with another 3! 107-105 Raps. Brand hits a J. 107-107.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

4:41 LAC - S. Cassell makes a 17-foot jumper from the right wing


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah im all late hahaha


maaaaaaaaan we gotta stop the 3 damnit


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit with the Offensive Rebounding


where is James aT!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

o man.....offensive boards killed us


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

**** it sam missed a 3 but hes been hot lately so its koo


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Raps get offensive board. Mo Pete hits a 3. 110-107 Raps. Brand gets offenseive foul. He's down on the floor. Oh crap, get up EB! He's up.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Toronto up 110-107... brand with an offensive foul and it's Raptor ball with 2:10 left.

Come on Clips don't fold in OT...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn ANOTHER 3  


i dont think she would try to trade 3 point shots with them, we just need some stops 


n get some easy buckets, give it to Elton or Cuttino or something CMON MAN


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Holy crap! I thought they lost but it's in Ot!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross old fashioned 3 PT play attempt

Ross ties it up


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

omg ross with the steal, lay up, PLUS THE FOUL?????? WHERE U BEEN MAN


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Q Ross with the layup and a trip to the FT line... let's tie this up


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Q. Ross with a steal a layup and a foul! Hits the free throw! Tied up at 110!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man this game shoulda been on TV . .it sure is a great one :sigh:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and 1?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

OH MAN MAN MAN 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


CMON we need to will them on !!!!  CMON!!!!

:clap: :clap:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Toronto with possession... one minute left and the Raptors call timeout.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

6 Seconds on the 24 for Toronto


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

1:19 Jumpball - E. Brand vs. P. Sow: Tip to M. James DAMNIT


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Brand gets offensive board. Pape Sow ties him up. Jump ball. Brand hits it straight to the Raps. Time out Raps.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

no more 3s....that would be hard to make up for


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand has 5 fouls . . ****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DAmn what going on Yahoo is ****ing up!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bosh misses, Ross keeps it

Kaman scores! Kaveman! Clips up 2


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Bosh misses a 2... q ross rebounds and Kaman scores!

(200th post)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Tahnks Qrich hahah Yahoo updates are all late !! 


CMON MAN!!!! LETS WIN THIS ONE :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lawler's Law about to be broken

15 Seconds to go in OT.

Sam shooting two . . hits the first, 3 pt lead . . and its a 4 point lead


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sam WITH THE CLUTCH FREE THROWS WE ARE UP BY 4 PPL


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Clips take a 4 point lead from Cassels FTs and we're in a good position to break the law for the first time this season.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

awww mean what a great way to start off a day   



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 



:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

3 Point Play attempt for Bosh


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

****... Bosh with 2 and a FT... we can't afford to mess up on the inbounds and our FTs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

whats going on here.......


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hits it . . Clips up 1 and Elton gets fouled with 10.5 left


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> 3 Point Play attempt for Bosh


omgg..wat is singleton's freakin problem???


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

it's all on EB now... he has to make them both


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers break the Law and sneak away with a win. Hell of a game played by Toronto


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

BOSH MISSES FINAL SHOT AND cLIPS WIN!!!!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Brand misses the second... Toronto rebounds... Bosh misses a 2 and the Clips win 115-113 and break Lawler's Law.

Great game. :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh man this was a great WIN   

DAMN IF I COULD HAVE ONLY SEEN IT!!!


DAMNIT

that gets me mad but oh well the Win is what matters

damn Sam had another great game....a great all around team effort


the scoring was spread very very nicely.....even Chris.....Cuttino ..James


oh Man we have to keep this up!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Who cares about the damn superbowl, this is the Game of the Day!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks for the Updates all those who did it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Yahoo was messing up hahah !!  : )


" The Clippers visit Air Canada Centre Sunday with a chance to go 11 games over .500 for the first time in team history."



i guess their is a first for everything :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Who cares about the damn superbowl, this is the Game of the Day!"



hahaha thats what im talking about hahhaaha
!!!


GO CLIPS!!!!!! Damnit where can i catch highlights now...of course it is 


mediocre "Super Bowl Sunday" 

damnit

id rather watch clip highlights hahahh :curse: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great game thread for a game that wasn't on tv. Reading through it looks like Cassell is the hero as he hit a big 3 to send it to OT. CASSELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too bad this game wasn't on tv, looked like it would have been a great one.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Brand got his 30 pts again... is that four games in a row?

Cassel was the man down the stretch (as usual) and Kaman and Singleton both had big games with double-doubles.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now time to go to New York and Detroit. Should whup NY, and I'ma be glad to finally be able to see Q play this year. 

Hopefully Clips can win @ Detroit. A win right there would *SKYROCKET* the entire teams confidence level not to mention shut up a few people that are left saying Clips are bound to start losing anytime . . . :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

WE SHOULD beat NY, but everytime we play them Marbury never seems to miss hahah

 and people that NEVER SHOW UP ever suddenly show up against us....


man, a win against Detroit....that would me huuuge but right now lets just worry bout the 


Knicks and we should take care of them easily....we just need to play as hard as tonight

GO [email protected]! :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think the Knicks will be able to show up against us like they did in the past, at least not with L.B. coaching them.

In the Past, Marbury was free to do what he wanted.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"In the Past, Marbury was free to do what he wanted.""


ahh good point.... :yes:


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

****! i turned the radio off when i heard sam missed the trey and they fouled bosh. 8 seconds left. damnit i had to go to my uncles. man...must a been a great win. woot!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Too bad you guys didn't get to see the game, it was very entertaining throughout

I finally got to see that Singleton guy everyone seems to be talking about, he's was a great under the radar pickup for you guys

man if you guys would have been able to trade Magette for Artest, this team would be unstoppable, good luck to you guys in the playoffs!!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

What did you guys think of the commentary before the game from the two "roving reporters" Jo and Debbie (a/k/a Mrs. Ralph Lawler and Mrs. Mike Smith)?

Anyway...my final thoughts on this amazing game are at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

damn did u guys see singleton's put back dunk on nba.com. freaking sickkkkk, took the ball rite out of bosh's hands and threw it in.

and if u watched sunday's top plays, he had one more where he follows it with cassell's miss. this guy is a freakin stud


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

James was huge in the WIN. One of the best dunkers in the league.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just read on NBA.com that Sam hit a clutch three to win the game. Thank God for Sam.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I still can't believe this game was WON by the Clippers.. I was listening it on the radio in my car at the golf range.. I thought the game was over with the foul on Rapts, with free throws coming.. so I just headed down to the golf range.. pissed off cuz the Clippers lost.. 

Later last night.. wanted to check my Fantasy, and holy crap.. CLIPPERS WIN !!! Immediately, turned on NBATV for NBA Daily.. and holy crap !! it was a Great GAME !! 

James Singleton.. damn.. he had 3 dunk highilghts on NBA Daily..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

YEAh i saw that James dunk that he took it right out the guys hand and liek FORCE it into 


the hoop i dont know if i ever have seen exactly that type of play 


he just like pushed it in n stuff with his strenght it looked krazy



:banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


----------

